# Macanudo Maduro Diplomat Cigar Review - Rainy night



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Grabbed one of these down in the west village while waiting for a table at a crowded restaurant... Pouring rain out, so I smoked it under an awning...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Diplomat Cigar Review - Rainy night


----------

